# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  MAC 00026F01B825 is dead!

## jason

με ακούει κανείς? satboy? EE?
Η μόνο χτες δούλεψε, και σήμερα δεν δουλεύει τίποτα?
Οποιος με ακούει ας κάνει Post η ας στείλει private message.

Μπορείτε να δείτε μόνο το MAC μου και το SSID =awmn-318.

Έχω βάλει κατά λάθος WEP, και δεν είμαι σπίτι σήμερα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω.


 ::

----------


## satboy

ego se blepo kanonika alla den ksero ip dikia soy.
ta dika moy einai : workgroup mobile, ip 192.168.0.50

----------


## jason

> ego se blepo kanonika alla den ksero ip dikia soy.
> ta dika moy einai : workgroup mobile, ip 192.168.0.50


Οκ!
 ::  

Δεν είμαι στο σπίτι τώρα, και δεν θυμάμαι το IP που έβαλα ακριβώς.
Για δοκίμασε το 10.10.10.10 . 
Αν δεν είναι αυτό γενικά δοκίμασε σε 10.10.10.Χ
Λογικά πρεπει να έχει και dhcp.

Πόσα Μbps πιάνεις? Η τι λόγο signal/noise? Η αν κάνεις και ping, τι ταχύτητες? 

workgroup δεν έχω, αυτό είναι windows πράμα.Μόνο με Ping θα με δείς.

Θα πάω να πάρω αυτές τις μέρες μια κάρτα δικτύου και ένα cross cable, και θα βάλω ένα windows πίσω από το cqureAP να συνδεθούμε κανονικά.

----------


## akef

> workgroup δεν έχω, αυτό είναι windows πράμα.Μόνο με Ping θα με δείς.
> 
> Θα πάω να πάρω αυτές τις μέρες μια κάρτα δικτύου και ένα cross cable, και θα βάλω ένα windows πίσω από το cqureAP να συνδεθούμε κανονικά.


Στήσε μια Samba, να σε δεί ο άνθρωπος!!!!!

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> workgroup δεν έχω, αυτό είναι windows πράμα.Μόνο με Ping θα με δείς.
> 
> Θα πάω να πάρω αυτές τις μέρες μια κάρτα δικτύου και ένα cross cable, και θα βάλω ένα windows πίσω από το cqureAP να συνδεθούμε κανονικά.
> 
> 
> Στήσε μια Samba, να σε δεί ο άνθρωπος!!!!!


akef εσύ είσαι ποιό κοντά σε μένα απο τον satboy!
Με βλέπεις εσυ?
(η Samba κάνει φασαρία στο δίκτυο και δεν μου αρέσει. 11 Mbit είναι αυτά, δεν είναι 100  ::  )

----------


## phronidis

χθες βράδυ σε άκουγα προς τα δυτικά
υπήρχε WEB και δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ (ΕΕ)

----------


## akef

> akef εσύ είσαι ποιό κοντά σε μένα απο τον satboy!
> Με βλέπεις εσυ?


Δεν ξέρω. θα δώ το απόγευμα. Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε βλέπει ο satboy, γιατί στη nodedb, στο elevation diagram βγάζει ανάμεσα μας/σας βουνό!!!!

----------


## satboy

οντος τον jason τον εβλεπα τωρα πως δεν ξερω.

----------


## jason

> οντος τον jason τον εβλεπα τωρα πως δεν ξερω.


δες και τώρα άν με βλέπεις. Δεν ξέρω πως να απενεργοποιήσω το WEP οπότε έβαλα WEPkey=jason.

Επίσης έχω wireless IP 192.168.1.237 και dhcp από 100 ως 200.

----------


## satboy

σε βλεπω και τωρα αλλα no ping

----------


## jason

ooops .... βλέπω ή ψηφοφορία έδωσε το password στον MAuVE.

... αν δεν αλλάξει το αποτέλεσμα μέχρι το βράδυ που θα πάω σπίτι, τότε αλλάζει το password του κόμβου jason και στέλνω το καινούργιο στον MAuVE.

Το σκορ : MAuVE - ΄0λοι = 6 -5

Πρέπει να μετακινήσω την ψηφοφορία σε άλλο μέρος, για να έχει άπειρα poll options και γι ανα μπορείτε να αλλάζετε γνώμη.
Τέλος πάντων, για την ώρα όποιος θέλει να γίνει poll option ας μου το πεί και κάπου θα τον βολέψω στην ψηφοφορία μου. Και όποιος έχει αλλάξει γνώμη, ας το πει επίσης.

Επίσης να ξέρετε ότι οι αλεξιπτωτιστές-κοιμισμένοι, δηλαδή εκείνοι που εμφανίστηκαν, ψήφισαν μια φορά και μετά έχουν εξαφανιστεί, δεν χρησιμοποιούν τον κόμβο, δεν αλλάζουν την ψήφο τους και δεν λαμβάνουν μέρος στις και νούργιες ψηφοφορίες για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, θα διαγράφονται. 
Οι ψήφοι τους θα μπάινουν στο αρχείο μέχρι να ξαναεμφανιστούν και να δηλώσουν ότι είναι ενεργοί. 
Το ποίο θα είναι το διάστημα διαγραφής-αρχειοθέτησης θα ορίζεται από μια άλλη ψηφοφορία με ψήφο από 0 μέχρι 1 , όπου 0 ο πιό κοιμίσης και 1 ο πιό ενεργός (ψηφοφοριακά) χρήστης.

----------


## MAuVE

> ooops .... βλέπω ή ψηφοφορία έδωσε το password στον MAuVE.


Το να μου δώσεις το password όταν δεν έχουμε σύνδεση το θεωρώ δώρο-άδωρο. 
Γιά να αποκτήσουμε backbone σύνδεση μπορούν να γίνουν τα εξής :
α) να δοκιμάσουμε την κυκλική πόλωση μιάς και οι μεταξύ μας οπτική επαφή είναι μέσω "κλειδαρότρυπας". Θα σου χαλάσει όμως την αρχιτεκτονική πρόσοψη του σπιτιού σου πράγμα που ξέρω δεν σου αρέσει.
β) να ψήσεις το γείτονά σου να σε αφήσει να βάλεις κεραία επάνω του.
γ) να δούμε μήπως μπορεί να γίνει μέσω Λαμίας jason-johnsid-B52-Capvar-MAuVE
δ) στη nodedb φαίνεται κοντά σου ο key man. Ξέρεις που και ποιός είναι ;
Ισως γίνεται το jason-key man-MAuVE


Μέχρι τότε κράτα το παλαιό......

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> ooops .... βλέπω ή ψηφοφορία έδωσε το password στον MAuVE.
> 
> 
> Το να μου δώσεις το password όταν δεν έχουμε σύνδεση το θεωρώ δώρο-άδωρο. 
> Γιά να αποκτήσουμε backbone σύνδεση μπορούν να γίνουν τα εξής :
> α) να δοκιμάσουμε την κυκλική πόλωση μιάς και οι μεταξύ μας οπτική επαφή είναι μέσω "κλειδαρότρυπας". Θα σου χαλάσει όμως την αρχιτεκτονική πρόσοψη του σπιτιού σου πράγμα που ξέρω δεν σου αρέσει.
> β) να ψήσεις το γείτονά σου να σε αφήσει να βάλεις κεραία επάνω του.
> ...


Εφόσον η σύνδεση μεταξύ μας είναι εφικτή, έχεις το δικαίωμα να έχεις το root.
Τώρα αν δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις, η ψήφος πέφτει στο κανένας και ο κόμβος θα παραμένει χωρίς root owner μέχρι να εμφανιστείς. Εν ανάγκη πάρε το laptop σου και ανέβα υμηττό!

Όλες οι κινήσεις που αναφέρεις πρέπει να γίνουν, μπας και καταφέρουμε να έχουμε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

Μιας και εσύ έχεις το password, εσύ αποφασίζεις για το πού θα κινηθεί ο κόμβος, και ο πρόεδρος των trolls του κόμβου έχει δεσμευτεί να σε υπακούει. Βέβαια με τα trolls ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος, άσε που ο πρόεδρος δεν είναι και παντοδύναμος, απλά προεδρεύει με την συνένεση των άλλων trolls. Θέλω να πω, μπορεί κάποια απόφασή που θα πάρεις να σκοντάψει σε κάποιο άλλο troll, από τα τρία που έχει ο κόμβος.

Να σημειώσω ότι η δικιά μου ψήφος εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στον akef, γιαυτό έχεις το root password αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## phronidis

Μπορείς να συνδεθείς μέσω Mauve,Capvar, Αμαλιάδα,EE,Jason

----------


## MAuVE

> Μπορείς να συνδεθείς μέσω Mauve,Capvar, Αμαλιάδα,EE,Jason


Capvar σε παρακαλώ μπορείς να στρέψεις λίγο την κεραία σου προς Αμαλιάδα. Και κατάβασε λίγο ισχύ γιά να μη παρεμβάλεις το Καλαμάτα Wireless που χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο IP address space

----------


## jason

αν θέλει κάποιος άλλος να αναλάβει την τήρηση των αποφάσεων της ψηφοφορίας, μέχρι να υλοποιηθεί το αυτόματο σύστημα, ας το κάνει, ας αλλάξει το password τώρα και ας το στείλει στον MAuVE.

Αλλιώς περιμένετε μέχρι το απόγευμα...

χμμμ...άλλαξε πάλι το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε το root password παραμένει awmn318... Αυτές οι διακυμάνσεις στην ψηφοφορία με σκοτώνουν..
I am sorry again MAuVE. Ίσως πρέπει να διοργανώσεις καμιά προεκλογική καμπάνια, μπας και καταφέρεις να μονιμοποιηθείς σαν root owner, και να μην είσαι root owner της μισής μέρας!
 :: 

Α, κάτι άλλο, σχετικά με την σύνδεση jason- MAuVE. τι έγινε τελικά με τον johnsid? Αποδείχτηκε μαύρη τρύπα? 
Όχι τελικά! Τον βρήκα στο Nodedb να φωτίζει! Aπλά φωτίζει για την ώρα σε άλλη κατεύθυνση.  ::

----------


## jason

O kombos jason einai down ayth thn stigmh, logo ergasivn gia kainourgio interface. tha anebei to apogeyma, me h xwris to kainourgio interface.
Epishs na anakoinwsw oti yparxei h idia pshfoforia kai sto forum tou MerNion, gia to root tou kombou jason. 
Ayto gia logous asfaleias. Osa troll pshfisate edw , na pate na pshfisete kai ekei. 
ti ? den mporeite? ti soi troll eisaste tote????
 :: 


Αποτελέσματα στις 21/5/2003

Ποιόν προτιμάτε για root owner στον κόμβο jason ? 
τον jason 1% [ 1 ] 
τον akef 3% [ 2 ] 
τον ΕΕ 0% [ 0 ] 
τον MAuVE 10% [ 6 ] 
όλους 12% [ 7 ] 
τον jason και τον akef 0% [ 0 ] 
κανένα 1% [ 1 ] 
Η ψηφοφορία αυτή δεν μου αρέσει 23% [ 13 ] 
άλλο(ν) 23% [ 13 ] 
άλλο(ν) 23% [ 13 ] 

Σύνολο Ψήφων : 56 

Άυτό το αποτέλεσμα μου την σπάει! ελπίζω να μην διαρκέσει πολύ!!!!
 ::

----------


## jason

Ο γερο jason πέθανε, ο γερο jason παει...
Στην στεριά δεν ζει το ψάρι ούτε ανθός στην αμμουδια...
έχετε γεια βρυσούλες λόγκοι βουνά ραχούλες..
Καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερη open node ζωή, παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή.
Σαράντα παλληκάρια από την λεβαδια...πέρα στους πέρα κάμπους...
ooops...αυτά τα τελευταία είναι λίγο άσχετα....  :: 

το dti troll αυτοκτόνησε..κεραία δεν υπάρχει πια..ο κόμβος δεν λειτουργεί με δύο μόνο trolls...

----------


## jason

Ποιόν προτιμάτε για root owner στον κόμβο jason ? 
τον jason 1% [ 1 ] 
τον akef 3% [ 2 ] 
τον ΕΕ 0% [ 0 ] 
τον MAuVE 11% [ 7 ] 
όλους 11% [ 7 ] 
τον jason και τον akef 0% [ 0 ] 
κανένα 1% [ 1 ] 
Η ψηφοφορία αυτή δεν μου αρέσει 23% [ 14 ] 
άλλο(ν) 23% [ 14 ] 
άλλο(ν) 23% [ 14 ] 

Σύνολο Ψήφων : 60 

Το αποτέλεσμα άλλαξε...καλύτερο! πολύ καλύτερο! Περιμένω με αγωνία ένα τρίτο troll (της κεραίας) να έρθει, για να μπορέσω να λειτουργήσω...
 ::   :: 

Η ψηφοφορία έχει μεταφερθεί αυτούσια, στο MerNion forum...
όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τα αποτελέσματά της, ας πάει εκεί...
awmn forum is not supported anymore...

Πάλι με χρόνια με καιρούς...αν δείτε ένα access point να εκπέμπει ως..
opeNode_318 , θα είναι το jason troll ...

"Wilt thou not ope thy heart to know What rainbows teach and sunsets show?" (Emerson) 

 ::

----------


## jason

πώ πω! Τι νύστα ήταν αυτή! Παρακοιμήθηκα μου φαίνεται!

Τι ώρα είναι, τι μέρα είναι, και ποιά χρονιά?
Το θέμα είναι να έχεις βούτυρο στην φρυγανιά!

 ::

----------


## Belibem

::  ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ JASON  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε Ιασονα , μας έλειψες....  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Γεια σου Jason.
Έπρεπε να είχες έρθει νωρίτερα. Έβλεπες το τι γινόταν αυτά τα δύο χρόνια με άλλους. Το έχουν πάρει πολύ σοβαρά το πράγμα και έχασαν όλη την πλάκα από αυτό το hobby.
Anyway, καλώς ήρθες πάλι.  ::

----------


## jason

> Το έχουν πάρει πολύ σοβαρά το πράγμα


Δίκιο έχεις. Ξύπνησα από τον λήθαργό μου, και βλέπω τρεις να με καλοσορίζουν!  ::  
Το λογικό θα ήταν να με διαολοστέλνουν, ως συνήθως, ξορκίζοντας το κακό troll-o-πνεύμα μου... Καλά, τι έγινε τέλος πάντων, πόσο χρόνο κοιμήθηκα τελικά? Μήπως έχασα την φόρμα μου?

Δίκιο έχεις. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά! Πάρα πολύ σοβαρά! Πρέπει κάτι να γίνει για να αναστραφεί η κατάσταση! 
 ::

----------


## nantito

Όλε Όλε Όλεεεε!

/bow  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

EDIT: A, και πρόσεξε! Όταν πούμε "Γειά σου βρε Ιάσωνα" μην μας απαντήσεις απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα "Καλά συννενοημένοι είστε; Ποιός Ιάσωνας;"
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Όλε Όλε Όλεεεε!
> 
> /bow            
> 
> EDIT: A, και πρόσεξε! Όταν πούμε "Γειά σου βρε Ιάσωνα" μην μας απαντήσεις απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα "Καλά συννενοημένοι είστε; Ποιός Ιάσωνας;"


Χαιρετώ τον τρολλοσυνάδελφο, με τα δώδεκα trolls του.  :: 

Φυσικά και είμαι ο jason, ποτέ δεν το αρνήθηκα άλλωστε! 

Όμως από που γνωριζόμαστε? Είμαι σε βαθύ ύπνο από το καλοκαίρι του 2004, και λογω του νεαρού της ηλικίας σας (γεννημενος Ιανουάριο 2004) δεν πρέπει να έχουμε συναντηθεί ποτέ, παρά μόνο, ανακαλώντας την μνήμη μου, σε αυτό εδώ το thread, και πάλι χωρίς να ανταλάξουμε καμιά κουβέντα...

Πως με γνωρίζετε? μήπως σας ενόχλησα κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου μου με το ροχαλητό μου? 

 ::

----------


## pstratos

Καλώς ήρθες!!! Μας έλειψες απεραντα!  ::

----------


## nantito

Ω τρισμέγιστε ιάσωνα, δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί ποτέ  ::  

Παρόλα αυτά το πνεύμα σου από τότε που γεννήθηκες με καθοδηγεί  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Λοιπόν προτείνω να βγούμε όλοι σε ταβέρνα να γιορτάσουμε την επιστροφή σου! Δέχεσαι την πρόταση μου;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Λοιπόν προτείνω να βγούμε όλοι σε ταβέρνα να γιορτάσουμε την επιστροφή σου! Δέχεσαι την πρόταση μου;


Ά δεν τις μπορώ τις ταβέρνες είμαι χορτοφάγος, για την ακρίβεια καρποφάγος. 

Είμαι κατά τις βίας που ασκήται από τους εξουσιαστές ανθρώπους ενάντια στα αθώα ζώα, οι οποίοι με ναζιστικές μεθόδους τα συγκεντρώνουν σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης (κοτέτσια-στάβλους) και τα θανατώνουν με φρικτό τρόπο, προς τέρψιν και απόλαυση της κοιλιάς τους. Είμαι επίσης κατά της εκτεταμένης βίας και τρομοκρατίας την οποία ασκούν οι μισητοί άνθρωποι ενάντια στα φυτά, ξεριζώνοντας τα αθώα καρότα, τα παντζάρια, τα βλήτα ή τα κρεμίδια. Γιαυτό τρέφομαι μόνο με καρπούς τους οποίους με γενναιοδορία και αυταπάρνηση τα ιερά δέντρα πετάνε στην γη. Αυτή την εποχή τρέφομαι με καρπούζια, πέπόνια και γερμάδες, γιαυτό το λόγο βρίσκομαι στην εξοχή μακριά από την Αθήνα για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι καρποί που τρώω έχουν πέσει από τα δέντρα, και δεν τους έκοψαν με την βία, εξουσιαστές αγρότες. Τέτοιοι είναι οι σιχαμεροί άνθρωποι, όταν εξουσιάζουν όλα τα φυτά και τα ζώα και τα κακομεταχειρίζονται βάναυσα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, όταν όμως θελήσει κάποιος να τους εξουσιάσει τότε δεν έχουν τον Θεό τους.  ::  

Βεβαίως να διευκρινήσω ότι καρποφάγος είμαι λόγο αδυναμίας χαρακτήρα, μιας και με λύπη τρώω καρπούς που αποτελούν εικόνες αυριανών μεγάλων δέντρων, γιαυτό και συνήθως τρώω μόνο το περίβλημά τους, και στην συνέχεια τα θάβω στην γή, με πόνο που δεν είναι σε θέση τα άμοιρα σπόρια να έχουν το κατάλληλο θρεπτικό περιβάλλον για να αναπτυχθούν. Γιαυτό το λόγο άλλωστε αποφεύγω καρύδια, αμύγδαλα ή φιστίκια ή εν ανάγκη τρώω τα τσόφλια τους, ενω στα σύκα τρώω μόνο τα πράσινα φλούδια τους και θάβω με πόνο καρδιάς το ξεφλουδισμένο σύκο στην γη.

Λόγο αδυναμίας χαρακτήρα λοιπόν είμαι καρποφάγος, το ιδανικό μου είναι να είμαι πτωματοφάγος και σκουπιδοφάγος, δηλαδή να τρέφομαι με οτιδήποτε σκουπίδι ή ζωντανό οργανισμό έχει πεθάνει με φυσιολογικό θάνατο (προς Θεού, όχι να το έχει σκοτώσει με την βία κάποιος αισχρός δολοφόνος! Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το θάβω, επιστρέφοντάς το με δάκρυα στην μάνα γη.). Στην πτωματοφαγία και σκουπιδοφαγία καταφεύγω τον βαρύ χειμώνα, όταν τα ιερά δέντρα δεν έχουν καρπούς να μου δώσουν. Όταν χειμωνίασει θα κατέβω στην χωματερή άνω λιοσίων, όποτε αν θες μπορούμε να τα πούμε εκεί και να γιορτάσουμε τον γυρισμό μου. Θα με βρεις εύκολα, θα είμαι κοντά στους γλάρους, και δίπλα στην νεκρή ξεκοιλιασμένη έγκυο γαιδούρα, με το νεκρό γαϊδουράκι της μέσα. Μπορείς αν θες να φέρεις και το φαγητό σου, να φάμε παρέα, μιας και καταλαβαίνω ότι ως άνθρωπος που είσαι δεν είναι δυνατόν το στομάχι σου να αντέχει τις δικές μου διατροφικές συνήθειες. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα 12 troll που κουβαλλάς θα χαρούνε πάρα πάλι πολύ να γευματίσουμε όλοι μαζί, και οι δεκατέσσερεις, τρώγοντας ο ένας από τον άλλο αντικριστά και σε μεγάλη απόσταση όπως κάνουν οι λόρδοι στα κάστρα τους (χωματερή είναι άλλωστε, καλο είναι να κρατάς τις αποστάσεις μην κολήσεις και κανένα μικρόβιο!)

Μόλις βρεθώ στην Αθήνα λοιπόν θα σε ειδοποιήσω...

 ::

----------


## avel

> Είμαι επίσης κατά της εκτεταμένης βίας και τρομοκρατίας την οποία ασκούν οι μισητοί άνθρωποι ενάντια στα φυτά, ξεριζώνοντας τα αθώα καρότα, τα παντζάρια, τα βλήτα ή τα κρεμίδια.


 ::  Α τους αλήτες.

----------

